# Polar Bear Which Caliber .243 to 300 mag?



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

*What Caliber do you think he used in 1940's...*​
30/30635.29%30-06635.29%.30800.00%.27015.88%.24300.00%.300 mag423.53%


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I was at my buddy Joel's garage wrechin' on my jeep and noticed a picture of his Grandfahter in Alaska with a Polar Bear hangin on the wall...Late 1940's...when he was in the AirForce after the Great WAR...

Any way I inquired what caliber rifle he used to shoot the bear. I guess it was shot just under 125 yards...

Any Guesses


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I will post the answer in 10 days


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gonna be 30/30 or 30/06 my vote 30/30!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I will lay odds that it was a 30-30. :sniper:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am going to say 30-06


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll go 30/30


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I quess 30.06

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

the 30/30 :sniper:


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I went 30-30 because two of the rounds weren't even invented yet and one I'm not too sure about, leaving only three strong possibilites. What three did I rule out? Don't want to ruin the poll.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

ANSWER

30 / 30...


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

How big was the bear? Some aren't that big a deal, others you'd want, as they say, Maximum Available Ordinance.


----------

